#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Кагью >  > > >  >  >  Кармапа Тхайе Дордже не через Оле Нидала

## Ахмед

Существует ли возможность следовать Карма Кагью Карамапы Тхайе Дордже не через Оле Нидала? Против него не имею ничего против. Но хочется оригинальных садхан. Те же простирания в центрах Оле Нидала раньше были доступны на тибетском, теперь только на русском.

----------

Иван Денисов (24.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

Все это возможно. Но в России нет никаких центров Тхае Дордже - Шамара Ринпоче, кроме АП. Поэтому вам нужно либо выбираться в Европу (Германию, Францию, Чехию), куда приезжают тиб. учителя этой линии, либо сразу в Индию, например в монастыри Беру Кьенце Ринпоче.

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Кроме вышеуказанных возможностей, существующих в Европе и Индии, кроме АП ОН, есть и другие подшколы Кагью-па, и ничто не мешает Вам получать не перекроенные буддийские поучения и практики там.

----------

Fritz (03.07.2009), Дондог (24.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

Но другие школы кагью, дрикунг например, представленный в России и на Украине, не ориентированы на Тхае Дордже. Во-первых, там свои духовные лидеры, а во-вторых, негласно они больше склоняются к Кармапе Ургену Тинлею.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Это да, но другие подшколы не так уж вовлечены в раскол, тут не столь велик фактор личной вовлечённости, нет такого обострения и категоричности. По большому счёту, им всё равно. И, мне не приходилось слышать, чтобы в других подшколах насаждали сектантскую узость мышления, следовательно, никто не станет мешать буддисту получать поучения и практики у тех учителей, к которым он испытывает доверие; независимо от "генеральной линии партии".

----------

Иван Денисов (24.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

а Вам не мешает это делать  тот факт, что ваша линия вовлечена в раскол?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

Нет.

----------


## Стас Б

> Существует ли возможность следовать Карма Кагью Карамапы Тхайе Дордже не через Оле Нидала? Против него не имею ничего против. Но хочется оригинальных садхан. Те же простирания в центрах Оле Нидала раньше были доступны на тибетском, теперь только на русском.


Возможность всегда существует. Можно, например, отправиться в Калимпонг на аудиенцию к Кармапе и спросить у Его Святейшества напрямую, как быть в такой ситуации. Стиль наших центров не всем подходит, но это не единственный путь. Удачи!

----------

Дифо (30.08.2009), Иван Денисов (24.03.2011), Марица (04.07.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Кагьюпа

Да, есть группы и отдельные люди следующие Карма Кагью в стороне от АП. Точно знаю о Москве, Челябинске и Краснодаре. Для этого нет необходимости ехать в Калимпонг или Францию (конечно же, при желании и возможности - пожалуйста). Приезжают в Россию и ламы Карма Кагью независимо от АП. Немного информации есть на сайте www.kagyuling.ru Планируется и приглашение лам на долгий срок (не для краткосрочных курсов, а для обстоятельных учений).

----------

Kарма Дордже (16.08.2009), Марица (04.07.2009)

----------


## Стас Б

> Да, есть группы и отдельные люди следующие Карма Кагью в стороне от АП. Точно знаю о Москве, Челябинске и Краснодаре. Для этого нет необходимости ехать в Калимпонг или Францию (конечно же, при желании и возможности - пожалуйста). Приезжают в Россию и ламы Карма Кагью независимо от АП. Немного информации есть на сайте www.kagyuling.ru Планируется и приглашение лам на долгий срок (не для краткосрочных курсов, а для обстоятельных учений).


))))))))

----------


## Бабарика Андрей

> Да, есть группы и отдельные люди следующие Карма Кагью в стороне от АП. Точно знаю о Москве, Челябинске и Краснодаре. Для этого нет необходимости ехать в Калимпонг или Францию (конечно же, при желании и возможности - пожалуйста). Приезжают в Россию и ламы Карма Кагью независимо от АП. Немного информации есть на сайте www.kagyuling.ru Планируется и приглашение лам на долгий срок (не для краткосрочных курсов, а для обстоятельных учений).


 У меня почему-то эта ссылка не работает :Confused:

----------


## Jinpa Tsering

В Москве уже несколько раз бывали ламы из французского монастыря Кармапы Тхайе Дордже который дал на это благославление.... Они давали учение по нендро, Пудже Ченрезига.. И тексты у них оригинальные.. а инфа была на нескольких сайтах, включая Buddism.ru.. Естественно в центре КК АП это не  приветствуют, называя это *монашеским буддизмом* не годящимся для жизни в миру... Поэтому люди не особо распространяются об этих визитах..

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

Да, действительно, я упустил, что  в 2007 году был лама Джангчуб в Москве в Сокольниках, и в прошлом декабре лама из Дании.

----------


## Наташа Рассказова

А упомянутая московская группа планирует преобразоваться в центр Bodhipath или будет существовать отдельно от этой системы?
Кстати, сайт www.kagyuling.ru действительно очень плохо работает.

----------


## Света Беляева

> В Москве уже несколько раз бывали ламы из французского монастыря Кармапы Тхайе Дордже который дал на это благославление.... .


А кто именно? Интересно  также из какого конкретно монастыря? И на что Тхайе Дордже дал благословение? на приезд или на поучения или на что-то еще?

----------


## Jinpa Tsering

Монастырь Дагпо Кюндрол Линг. Кармапа дал благословление приезжать и давать поучения. Ведь не всем людям подходит стиль в котором учат в центрах Оле Нидала.

----------

Kарма Дордже (15.07.2009), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Лора

> Существует ли возможность следовать Карма Кагью Карамапы Тхайе Дордже не через Оле Нидала? Против него не имею ничего против. Но хочется оригинальных садхан. Те же простирания в центрах Оле Нидала раньше были доступны на тибетском, теперь только на русском.


Скажите, Ахмед, а как быть с тем, что для самого  ЕС Кармапы Тхайе Дордже лама Оле Нидал подходит? Кстати, по поводу текстов медитации на русском, а не на тибетском, в БЦ АП тоже даются объяснения, и логичные. Повторюсь, самого ЕС Кармапу наш лама устраивает. Недавно, как вы знаете, они вместе проехали всю Россию, давая поучения.
Хотя, конечно, каждому свое...

----------

Nyurka (03.07.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

Лора, так Ахмед же написал : хочется оригинальных садхан. А таковые в АП не передаются уже с конца 90-х. И логичные объяснения в АП по поводу медитаций на русском не для всех убедительны, согласитесь. Хотя бы потому , что при  переводе например Ченрези-пуджи от Ченрези пуджи осталось очень немного. А в большинстве тибетских Дхарма-центров по всему миру практикуют все-таки на тибетском. Да возьмите центры дагпо кагью того же Шамара Ринпоче, идейно близкие , так сказать. Там тоже все на тибетском, и Шамар вполне Кармапу устраивает .

----------

Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Tong Po

> А таковые в АП не передаются уже с конца 90-х.


Странно, а вот у меня Нёндро на тибетском, в том числе, и передавались мне эти практики гду этак в 2003...

----------


## Гьялцен

Так это у вас старое издание нендро, а где-то с 2001-го в АП выпускаются отдельные брошюры в русском переводе по каждой из предварительных практик. Про Ченрези я уже говорил, его перевели уже году в 1995-м. А как коллективная практика медитация Ченрези была упразднена в 1999-м. 
в принципе, остается еще молитва Махакале на тибетском и пхова лонгчен нингтик (кроме изъятой оттуда практики Ваджрасаттвы).

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Tong Po

Ну может быть. Правда на мой вопрос "А как практиковать на тибетском или на русском (перевод и в издании 200-го года есть, мне ответили, что можно и на русском (кроме мантр, разумеется), но желательно всё же иногда делать и на тибетском).

----------


## Гьялцен

Так в издании 2000 есть тибетский текст  только молитвы прибежища, а самого текста практики на тибетском там не найдете. 
кроме того, если вы поедете на любой ретрит по нендро , с путешествующими учителями или без, то убедитесь, что по тибетски там не читают. Причем давно

----------


## Роман К

Не знаю,.. мне проще на русском, и с самого начала на тибетском было как то  сложно, все равно, даже если  вы читаете на тибетском, медитация, построение и все остальное в голове происходит на русском, не так ли ? Так к чему же "двойные стандарты", тибетцы-это же народ, такой же как русские, украинцы, немцы.. просто Дхарма у них дольше изучаласть и развивалась (1000 лет), а у нас 20 лет, из них осознанно для европейцев 10 лет. Если бы Миларепа или Марпа были русскими, то наверное сейчас все бы в Тибете старались практиковать на русском, а смысл бы все равно старались понять на тибетском.

----------


## Роман К

А вот Пхова на тибетском - чудо как хороша  :Wink: )

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

> Если бы Миларепа или Марпа были русскими


если бы у нас был русский Марпа  :Smilie:  
не просто переводчик, а с такой же Реализацией
если бы у нас было много монастырей, где с поддержки и с финансированием властей монахи-лоцавы непрестанно трудились бы, переводя Учение... 
вот тогда наверное можно было бы говорить о полноценном переводе на русский...

----------

Kарма Дордже (08.08.2009), Гьялцен (06.08.2009)

----------


## Роман К

Я о том, что смысл мы все равно понимаем на родном языке, за исключением  людей, говорящих на тибетском языке. Поэтому "делать на родном языке, потому что так более понятно, но иногда делать на тибетском для благословения и ощущения "вкуса" передачи",  по-моему это разумно.
А еще, если мы хотим, чтобы Дхарма распространялась и все больше людей могли получать результаты от практики и, например, в таких трудных местах, как Африка, ближний Восток, то наверное самое полезное -это понимать что ты делаешь. Это и есть ИМХО мотивация Оле Нидала - чтобы люди понимали, что они делают в медитации и зачем, а не просто повторяли непонятные слоги (мантры, конечно, не в счет).

----------

Tong Po (11.08.2009), Torkwemada (26.03.2011), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

По-вашему получается, в большинстве западных центров читают по-тибетски, не понимая что к чему? 
кстати, если бы в АП не было проблем с переводами, то тексты не менялись бы каждый год. Например раньше в  медитации на три света была такая фраза : "Глаза Кармапы ясно нас видят"... 
тут Кармапенко на БФ как-то сравнивал оригинальную гуру -йогу 16-го Кармапы и три Света- две большие разницы. И очевидно, что медитация три света в АП- это сильно исправленный оригинал. То же и с Ченрезигом, про это я писал выше- исчезли почти все молитвы в переводе. По сути мы имеем  дело не с переводом, а с сильно измененными текстами. 
Потому -то Ахмед и написал, мол, хочется оригинальных садхан...

----------

Kарма Дордже (08.08.2009), Дмитрий Певко (07.08.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> То же и с Ченрезигом, про это я писал выше- исчезли почти все молитвы в переводе.


Возможно это перевод сокращенной садханы Ченрезика, в которой из молитв только короткая молитва к Ченрези.

----------


## Гьялцен

> Возможно это перевод сокращенной садханы Ченрезика, в которой из молитв только короткая молитва к Ченрези.


нет, там примечание, что это перевод садханы от Калу Ринпоче, которая раньше делалась в центрах АП в полном объеме по-тибетски (до 1994 года). Из множества молитв оставили только одну в весьма вольном переводе...

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> По сути мы имеем  дело не с переводом, а с сильно измененными текстами.


Добавьте к этому ещё "атомы, вибрирующие от радости".  :Cool:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011), куру хунг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Роман К

Странно, но не смотря на все вышеизложенное медитации работают. Почему ?..

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Странно, но не смотря на все вышеизложенное медитации работают.


Не факт.

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Стас Б

> Не факт.


Факт  :Smilie:

----------

Дифо (05.09.2014)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Странно, но не смотря на все вышеизложенное медитации работают
> 			
> 		
> 
> Не факт
> 			
> 		
> 
> Факт


И вы даже можете перечислить подтверждённые/проверяемые факты? Или надо просто поверить Вам на слово?  :Wink:

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Стас Б

> И вы даже можете перечислить подтверждённые/проверяемые факты? Или надо просто поверить Вам на слово?


Можно проверить на собственном опыте  :Wink:

----------

Олеся (16.08.2011)

----------


## Роман К

Ну, не буду озвучивать.. обсуждение своих достижений не лучший способ доказывать, тем более что я не делаю каких то очень специальных и глубоких практик с множеством красивых построений и растворений, как наверное многие здесь. Но Нёндро - то что дает Оле Нидал- это для меня во всяком случае действует. Кто-то получил наверное Нендро от Шамарпы или других учителей - уверен что оно также (или может быть даже "так же") действует. Все медитации которые мы получаем от учителей если учитель настоящий - будут действовать. Ведь есть же масса интерпретаций медитации на Дордже Семпа, в разных школах наверняка разные нюансы, детали, молитвы, пожелания, но главное это аспект очищения, в этом главный смысл этой медитации.  и так далее..

И что ж так Оле Нидала все не любят .... человек сделавший для Дхармы так много, и делающий.. работающий в одной связке с Шамарпой, Кармапой, поддерживавший активность Цечу Ринпоче, других учителей. Все эти центры, которые появляются - это же огромное дело! если медитация не подходит, кажется упрощенной, недостаточно полной, хочется по тибетски - пожалуйста, но стиль Оле и медитации на родном языке - он и позволяет людям у которых "аллергия" на экзотику, все равно получить знание об уме. Это важно...если смысл учения не искажается, то в чем проблема ?.

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014), Per Se (13.08.2009), Tong Po (11.08.2009), Torkwemada (26.03.2011), Андрей Моменто (03.09.2009), Марица (12.08.2009), Орагда (26.03.2010), Тендзин Кюнзанг (09.08.2009)

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> И вы даже можете перечислить подтверждённые/проверяемые факты? Или надо просто поверить Вам на слово?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Можно проверить на собственном опыте


Извините, а кроме слов, чего-то более достоверного и убедительного не найдётся?

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Но Нёндро - то что дает Оле Нидал- это для меня во всяком случае действует.


Что конкретно Вы имеете в виду под словом "действует"?




> Все медитации которые мы получаем от учителей если учитель настоящий - будут действовать.


Если учитель настоящий -- да.




> И что ж так Оле Нидала все не любят .... человек сделавший для Дхармы так много,


Много -- это не то слово. Наверное, даже взятые вместе Блаватская, Рерихи, и, скажем, Мулдашев, не сделали так много с Дхармой, да  :Wink: 




> позволяет людям у которых "аллергия" на экзотику, все равно получить знание об уме.


Словосочетание "аллергия на экзотику" напоминает мне негативное отношение людей невежественных к свету науки, и басню про лисицу и виноград... Но, тут не об этом. Вы пишите, что получили знание об уме -- не могли бы сказать, каков буддийский взгляд на природу ума? Что такое ум, какова его природа?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Прошу без холиваров.*
Человек задал нормальный вопрос и получил нормальный ответ. Действительно, чтобы учиться у Шамарпы и Кармапы Тхайе Дордже, не надо быть учеником Оле Нидала. У Шамарпы свои центры на Западе и в России.

Всё остальное - личный выбор каждого, и любые споры бесполезны.

----------

Nyurka (30.06.2014), Марица (12.08.2009)

----------


## Роман К

Я не претендую на знание об уме, но знание основных вещей - основные мирские "обеты" , 6 парамит, знание что что это вообще можно применять в жизни, что это не какая-то экзотика из неизвестного Тибета, а то что это приносит пользу самому применяющему, что это можно совмещать с работой в офисе, в семье, в жизни и т.д. - простые вещи....что Будда- не Бог. Что ум открыт, что Я-это иллюзия, и это можно проверять, смотреть как то работает, избавляется ли человек от свои заморочек, или их становится больше... я знаю что я с тех пор как начал практиковать не видел "ясный свет" и "атомы скрепляющиеся любовью", но основное - чувство, что времени крайне мало, что все меняется, что все можно менять, что есть пространство всегда вокруг вещей  и событий каких-то , мне кажется Оле это дает.   Я думаю если бы было что-то не так, то все бы уже давно было не так. и не с 1994 г.  как вы говорите, а намного раньше.

А вообще сектантство-это разрушительная вещь..
Ну, поправьте меня если я не прав..

----------

Torkwemada (26.03.2011)

----------


## Гьялцен

> Я не претендую на знание об уме, но знание основных вещей - основные мирские "обеты" , 6 парамит, знание что что это вообще можно применять в жизни, что это не какая-то экзотика из неизвестного Тибета, а то что это приносит пользу самому применяющему, что это можно совмещать с работой в офисе, в семье, в жизни и т.д. - простые вещи......



Я вот что не пойму, Вы по умолчанию считаете, что учения тибетских лам с садханами на тибетском , красивыми стадиями зарожения и завершения - экзотика, которая несовместима с повседневной жизнью и не приносит пользы? 
В таком случае вопрос: с какой целью приглашаются центрами АП такие учителя, как Тхае Дордже, например?
И я говорил не о том, полезны или нет практики в АП, а о качестве этих переводов. В конце концов ту же пуджу Ченрези можно делать и в сжатом виде, но уж слишком расходятся оригинал и переводная медитация...

----------

Дмитрий Певко (10.08.2009)

----------


## Роман К

Мне например не так важен тибетский текст как важно понимание что я делаю. И по моему трудновато одновременно медитировать и переводить с тибетского или с английского. Поэтому я делаю на русском (ну... кроме мантр).
А в практике я не отделяю Оле Нидала от Кармапы, Шамарпы и други учителей Карма Кагью. Просто Оле- Лама, который первый мне рассказал о Карма Кагью, о Дхарме и это тот Лама, которому я доверяю. Я не встречался с Шамарпой- не получается, да и честно на курсы Оле я попадаю раз в 2-3 года в силу разных причин, но доверие-это то что действительно меня подталкивает. А в пожеланиях я всегда желаю здоровья и активности Кармапе, Шамарпе, Оле, исполнению пожеланий Цечу Ринпоче и всех остальных бодхисаттв всех школ, потому что их работа может быть не так важна именно для меня, но важна для массы других дюдей. Важна Дхарма и передача поучений, а она может происходить по-разному. Можно всю жизнь петь на экзотическом языке и  ничего не понять, а можно получить башмаком по лбу и стать Буддой. А может быть и наоборот - синяк на лбу.. Поэтому давайте будем рады что мы можем получать учение, что есть множество учителей, которые их дают сегодня. В этом наше богатство.

Предлагаю тему закрыть.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (10.08.2009), Nyurka (03.07.2011), Tong Po (11.08.2009), Torkwemada (26.03.2011), Андрей Кучеренко (17.04.2014), Марица (12.08.2009), Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022), Олеся (16.08.2011), Орагда (26.03.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> нет, там примечание, что это перевод садханы от Калу Ринпоче


.
Не так, там написано "соответствует передаче Калу Ринпоче"

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Я вот что не пойму, Вы по умолчанию считаете, что учения тибетских лам с садханами на тибетском , красивыми стадиями зарожения и завершения - экзотика, которая несовместима с повседневной жизнью и не приносит пользы?


 Никто так не считает, не нагнетайте). Нравится традиционный тибетский текст - нет проблем, никто никого в центры АП за уши не тащит).
 В данный момент во всех центрах АП в мире проходит 72-часовая медитация Ченрези, которую проводит Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче в нашем Европа-Центре, и проводит ее на основе текста, используемого в АП, и который не вызывает у Ринпоче никаких противоречий. Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче (для тех кто не в курсе) имеет редкий титул Манива. Манива - тот, кто вдохновил других начитать Мани-мантру более миллиарда раз, и Ринпоче по сей день продолжает эту активность, как в Непале, так и в мире, включая и центры АП. 
 Гьялва Кармапа Тхае Дордже, и Шамар Ринпоче также прекрасно знают, какие тексты практик используются в центрах АП. 



> В таком случае вопрос: с какой целью приглашаются центрами АП такие учителя, как Тхае Дордже, например?


Вообще-то Гьялва Кармапа Тхайе Дордже является духовным руководителем всех центров АП, у него кстати тоже на вызывают противоречий наши тексты) (а вот на БФ у некоторых вызывают - ну вот поди ж ты)! )

Кармапенко прав, топикстартер давно получил ответ на свой вопрос. Тему и правда пора закрывать, а то действительно запахло банальным холиваром, ничего нового...

----------

Tong Po (11.08.2009)

----------


## Fat

> В данный момент во всех центрах АП в мире проходит 72-часовая медитация Ченрези, которую проводит Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче в нашем Европа-Центре, и проводит ее на основе текста, используемого в АП, и который не вызывает у Ринпоче никаких противоречий.


А вы (или кто нибудь еще) случайно не в курсе на каком языке читает садхану Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А вы (или кто нибудь еще) случайно не в курсе на каком языке читает садхану Шераб Гьялцен Ринпоче?


Ринпоче всё проводит по тибетски, все подробные поучения и объяснения переводятся на английский

----------


## Fat

> Ринпоче всё проводит по тибетски, все подробные поучения и объяснения переводятся на английский


А как это вообще происходит, идет WEB-трансляйия или как? - я имею в виду практику во всех центрах АП.  Или ринпоче в европеа-центре читает по тибетски, а наши в российских центрах - по русски, а в германии, скажем, по немецки? И это все одновременно происходит? 


Кстати, а лунг, например на нёндро, вам на каком языке дают?

----------


## Иилья

Лунг на нендро на тибетском.

----------


## Роман К

Да кстати, Нендро, Пхова лунги на тибетском, и в Миньковке Кармапа давал посвящение на Опаме  естественно на тибетском, при этом с комментариями в ходе посвящения на английском (что переводилось на русский), и обет Ботхисаттвы также был на тибетском, но перед эти было длинное объяснение на английском.  Для него также важно, чтобы мы понимали что происходит при посвещении, в медитации  и т.д. 

То есть никто не отторгает тибетские тексты, просто ежедневная медитация делается на русском языке, а если кто-то хочет то можно и на тибетском, просто при этом условие -понимать что ты говоришь, что это значит и зачем. Поэтому на тибетском делается иногда и по желанию, а обычно все на родном языке, потому что так понятнее и роднее.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (11.08.2009), Дифо (07.03.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А как это вообще происходит, идет WEB-трансляйия или как? - я имею в виду практику во всех центрах АП.  Или ринпоче в европеа-центре читает по тибетски, а наши в российских центрах - по русски, а в германии, скажем, по немецки? И это все одновременно происходит?




Медитация начинается в одно время для всего мира, хотя в принципе присоединиться можно в любое время. Позавчера она началась в 23.00 по Мск. Веб-трансляция из Европа-Центра (ЕЦ) начинается чуть раньше. Ринпоче и Лама Оле дают объяснения практики, затем стартует медитация как всех прибывших в ЕЦ, так и во всем мире. Те, кто имеет роскошь смотреть стриминг), стартуют вместе с ламами на экране). У кого нет стриминга, просто начинают в установленное для всех время, если есть возможность, или в любое удобное время, используя наши тексты на национальных языках. Ринпоче всё проводит по тибетски, когда нужно - осуществляется перевод на английский, тут же синхронный перевод с английского (который также транслируется) происходит на максимально возможное количество языков. Медитация продолжается 72 часа. Каждый медитирует столько, сколько желает и время перерывов устанавливает для себя сам. Ламы медитируют вместе со всеми в большой гомпе ЕЦ. Окончание медитации также транслирутся. Накопленные мантры подсчитываются. В прошлом году, в это же время, в центрах АП в мире, за трое суток медитации на Ченрези, Мани-мантра была повторена примерно 117 миллионов раз.

----------

Марица (12.08.2009)

----------


## Hexe

а с чего вы решили, что шераб дает ту же практику, что и оле?

----------


## Hexe

если вам приходилось слушать внимательно то, о чем говорил Шераб а ЕЦ, то вы обратили бы внимание на существенные отличия в практике:
1. мантра БЕЛАЯ и излучается бЕЛЫЙ свет в поталу, а потом во все остальные миры.
2. ченрези НЕ сливается с нашей формой, а находится над нами всю медитацию.
3.после окончания фазы мантры  мы фокусируемся на 4 посвящениях, как в гуру-йоге.
4. в фазе растворения мы сливаемся с телом, речью и умом ченрези.
и получается так что мы делаем свою практику, которую нам дал оле, а шераб -свою.

----------


## Гьялцен

Это интересный момент Вы затронули, Нехе. 
 До 1996 г в центрах Оле медитация Ченрези делалась с другой визуализацией, а именно как пункты 1 и 2 у Шераба, за исключением того, что свет в Поталу не направлялся. В 2004 г у Оле появился пункт 3, но 1 и 2 с1996 г поменялись. Менялись также стадии растворения. 
При этом с 1999 г медитация Ченрези была вообще отменена как колективная  практика в центрах Оле , 
Отсюда вопрос: чьей передаче следует Оле,-  Шамара Ринпоче, Калу ринпоче или кого-то еще?

----------

Дондог (21.04.2011)

----------


## Per Se

Дорогие члены сочувственной семьи.
Я очень вас прошу не омрачать своё восприятие спорами о правильности того или иного учителя. Я думаю те из вас, кто уже находится на уровне реализации Кармапы или Далай Ламы, безусловно могут потратить часть своего времени на этот диспут. Но не мешайте другим идти к этому уровню. Не становитесь подобными молодой листве которая спорит о том какая из главных ветвей более правильная. Наслаждайтесь тем что есть у вас. 
Буддизм огромен. В конце концов признавая Кармапу вы будете абсолютно последовательны если на 100% будете признавать тех Учителей, которых признаёт Кармапа. Пожалуйста, не тратьте своё бесценное время на споры с учениками других Лам. Потратьте его на Вашу основную практику, сделайте ту медитацию на Ченрези или Алмазный Ум, которая подходит вам.

----------

Jinpa Soenam (14.08.2009), Schwejk (21.09.2009), Андрей Моменто (03.09.2009), Дифо (07.03.2010), Марица (16.08.2009), Мария Герасимова (06.01.2022), Олеся (19.04.2010)

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> если вам приходилось слушать внимательно то, о чем говорил Шераб а ЕЦ, то вы обратили бы внимание на существенные отличия в практике:
> 1. мантра БЕЛАЯ и излучается бЕЛЫЙ свет в поталу, а потом во все остальные миры.
> 2. ченрези НЕ сливается с нашей формой, а находится над нами всю медитацию.
> 3.после окончания фазы мантры  мы фокусируемся на 4 посвящениях, как в гуру-йоге.
> 4. в фазе растворения мы сливаемся с телом, речью и умом ченрези.
> и получается так что мы делаем свою практику, которую нам дал оле, а шераб -свою.


Дорогой коллега!
Я действительно невнимательно слушал, о чем говорил Ринпоче в ЕЦ по причине необходимости отлучиться несколько раз во время стриминга. Спасибо Вам за уточнения! Но отличия не кажутся, ИМХО, столь существенными).
Со всем уважением

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Гьялцену

Per Se дело говорит)!

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

Вчера в центрах АП в мире закончилась 72-часовая медитация на Ченрези. Мани-мантра была повторена более 126 миллионов раз

----------

Марица (16.08.2009)

----------


## Вангдраг

А чему это было посвящено?Делал ли Ринпоче и пуджу?Будет ли после этого в центрах Оле проводиться кол-но медитация Ченрези?

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> А чему это было посвящено?Делал ли Ринпоче и пуджу?Будет ли после этого в центрах Оле проводиться кол-но медитация Ченрези?


72-часовые медитации проводятся с 2003 года. Тем летом ушел Лопен Цечу Ринпоче, и в его честь прошла 72-часовая медитация на Амитабу на интернациональном курсе в Касселе(Германия) и в мире. Через год там же прошла первая 72-часовая на Ченрези, и с тех пор проводится регулярно. С прошлого года медитация проводится из Европа-Центра (ЕЦ) в Германии, тогда же она прошла впервые вместе с Шерабом Гьялценом Ринпоче. Насчет пуджи не знаю.  Коллективно медитация проводится в центрах Оле пока только как 72-часовая раз в год. Иногда бывают суточные, как нынче 9-го мая.

----------

Вангдраг (14.08.2009)

----------


## Гьялцен

> . Через год там же прошла первая 72-часовая на Ченрези, и с тех пор проводится регулярно. .


Нет, в 2007 г была трехсуточная медитация на Тару.

----------


## Jinpa Soenam

> Нет, в 2007 г была трехсуточная медитация на Тару.


Все-таки да). А трехсуточная на Белую Тару прошла в марте 2007, когда уходила Ханна..

----------


## Kарма Дордже

> Да, есть группы и отдельные люди следующие Карма Кагью в стороне от АП. Точно знаю о Москве, Челябинске и Краснодаре. Для этого нет необходимости ехать в Калимпонг или Францию (конечно же, при желании и возможности - пожалуйста). Приезжают в Россию и ламы Карма Кагью независимо от АП. Немного информации есть на сайте www.kagyuling.ru Планируется и приглашение лам на долгий срок (не для краткосрочных курсов, а для обстоятельных учений).


Скажите пож., кроме указанного сайта, есть другие российские контакты Карма Кагью по линии Шамарпы и Кармапы Тхайе Дордже?
К сожалению, сайт кагьюлинг.ру не работает.

----------


## Dorje

Мария Золоторевская mariazolotorevskaia@hotmail.com приглашает в Россию ламу Джангчуба из Кюн Дрол Линг, Франция

----------


## Карма Шераб Зангмо

Группа Путь Бодхи в Москве- ожидаем приезда Шамарпы в Россию, а так же приезда Ламы, которого Шамарпа обещал направить к нам , когда сложатся все условия.
http://vkontakte.ru/club19970215

----------


## Карма Шераб Зангмо

Дорогие друзья!

С 26 марта 2011 года встречи группы Путь Бодхи для прочтения и обсуждения черновика перевода книги Шамара Ринпоче "Путь к пробуждению" будут проходить раз неделю по субботам в 10-30 в Йога-клубе «Сат Нам», по адресу: Город в Москва, М. Китай-Город или М. Чистые Пруды, Улица Покровка, дом 6.

Следующая встреча с четверга 24 марта переносится на субботу 26 марта. Начало в 10-30.

Приглашаем всех желающих! встречаемся здесь http://vkontakte.ru/club14002101

----------


## Созинов

у него институт в Дели туда регулярно ездят на посвящения https://plus.google.com/103262812743...ut?gl=ru&hl=ru

----------

Сергей Губарев (17.04.2014)

----------

